# Η μαφία του Κηφισού



## oliver_twisted (Feb 21, 2013)

Πολλές καλησπέρες! Πριν λίγες μέρες είχα πάει στο χωριό του άντρα μου, στην ορεινή Πελοπόννησο. Γυρίσαμε με το τελευταίο λεωφορείο των 24:30 και φτάσαμε στον σταθμό των ΚΤΕλ Κηφισού στις 5 το πρωί. Με το που άραξε, το λεωφορείο περικυκλώθηκε από ένα σμήνος κοράκια-ταρίφες που διαλαλούσαν, "ταξί, κύριος;" "κοπελίτσα, ταξί;" "πού πάτε, κυρία;" παρόλο που υπήρχε μια ουρά ταξί 10 μέτρα και -εννοείται- κόσμος ελάχιστος. Είχα χρόνια να δω αυτήν την κατάσταση, γιατί συνήθως τα ΚΤΕΛ πλέον σταματάνε στο Μεταξουργείο και παίρνω το Μετρό. Παλιά, βέβαια, είχε και πολύ κόσμο στην ουρά, αλλά οι ταρίφες ήταν και τότε ελεεινοί και, ενώ ερχόταν η σειρά σου και έμπαινες στο πρώτο ταξί, δεν ξεκίναγαν, αλλά σε ρώταγαν πού πας και μετά περίμενες κανά τέταρτο μέχρι να ψαρέψουν και άλλους πελάτες προς αυτή τη διαδρομή. :curse: Τέλοσπάντων, περάσαν αυτές οι εποχές, και τώρα κυνηγάνε πελάτες με το τουφέκι. Επιστρέφω στα σημερινά.  Ήταν αρκετοί που τσίμπησαν και μπήκαν στα ταξί των κορακιών, αλλά εμείς τους απαντήσαμε ότι "αφού υπάρχει σειρά, θα μπούμε στον πρώτο", για να εισπράξουμε την απάντηση "μαλάκες Πυργιώτες, γαμώ τον Πύργο σας!" :woot: από έναν Νεάντερνταλ, και την άλλη εκπληκτική απάντηση: "Αφού μπροστά είναι όλο Αλβανοί!"  :huh: :angry:
Μπήκαμε επιδεικτικά, λοιπόν, στο πρώτο ταξί, και πιάσαμε σχετική κουβέντα με τον οδηγό, ο οποίος μας δήλωσε ότι περίμενε δύο ώρες μέχρι να φορτώσει, ενώ τα κοράκια πηγαινοέρχονταν και φόρτωναν 5-6 φορές στο μεταξύ. Και μας είπε, πολύ σοβαρά, ότι δεν τολμάνε να κάνουν τίποτα, γιατί τα κοράκια μπορεί ακόμα και να τους μαχαιρώσουν. Μπράβο Ελληνάρες. Αηδίασα!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2013)

Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια και πηγαινοερχόμουν συχνά, θυμάμαι ότι είχε πάντα έναν αστυνομικό εκεί, που έκανε τον τροχονόμο στους ταξιτζήδες - τους έδιωχνε όταν έπαιρναν την πρώτη κούρσα, τους έστελνε στη σειρά τους και τέτοια (γιατί ΚΑΙ για τα αυτονόητα πρέπει να υπάρχει βούρδουλας, όπως φαίνεται :angry:) Μου αρέσει που κατά τα άλλα βγαίνει ο Λυμπερόπουλος και ζητάει συμπαράσταση όταν κάνουν κινητοποιήσεις (αν πεθάνει το ταξί θα πεθάνετε όλοι και τέτοια).


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Eπειδή εγώ όποτε πάω Ελλάδα είμαι η τρελλή του χωριού, μια φορά που μπήκα στο ταξί και αυτός περίμενε να γεμίσει τα πήρα, έβγαλα τις βαλίτσες μου και μπήκα στον επόμενο, που έφυγε αμέσως. Και με κοιτάζανε οι υπόλοιποι στην ουρά κι ο πρώτος ταξιτζής μαζί λες και έκανα τίποτα πρωτοφανές. Και μετά ρώτησα τον δεύτερο ταξιτζή γιατί το ανέχονται κλπ, αλλά σοβαρή απάντηση δεν πήρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Eπειδή εγώ όποτε πάω Ελλάδα είμαι η τρελλή του χωριού, μια φορά που μπήκα στο ταξί και αυτός περίμενε να γεμίσει τα πήρα, έβγαλα τις βαλίτσες μου και μπήκα στον επόμενο, που έφυγε αμέσως. Και με κοιτάζανε οι υπόλοιποι στην ουρά κι ο πρώτος ταξιτζής μαζί λες και έκανα τίποτα πρωτοφανές. Και μετά ρώτησα τον δεύτερο ταξιτζή γιατί το ανέχονται κλπ, αλλά σοβαρή απάντηση δεν πήρα.



Και πολύ καλά έκανες! Με την ανοχή του κόσμου γίνεται ό,τι γίνεται.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Δυστυχώς Όλι, με κάτι τέτοια αισθάνομαι όπως είπα: τρελλή του χωριού. 
Βεβαίως ξέρω ότι η στάση του ταξιτζή π.χ. που έκανε ότι δήθεν ήταν τεράστια η έκπληξή του που ενώ καθόμουν στο ταξί έφυγα χωρίς να του πω κουβέντα για τον τρόπο εργασίας του, έχει σκοπό να με κάνει να αισθανθώ τρελλή του χωριού και δεν είναι καθόλου αποτέλεσμα έκπληξης. Νομίζω ότι ο λόγος που δε λέει τίποτα ο κόσμος είναι εν μέρει γιατί ντρέπεται. 

ΥΓ Πρόσφατα ανακαίνισε το διαμέρισμα μου στο Λονδίνο ένας Σύρος μάστορας ο οποίος χρησιμοποιούσε ακριβώς την ίδια τακτική, που την ξέρω από τους Έλληνες, για να κάνει ό,τι θέλει αυτός κι όχι ό,τι θέλει ο πελάτης. Οπότε καταλήγω ότι είναι μάλλον της ευρύτερης περιοχής μας η τακτική "έχω να κάνω με τρελλή".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> "μαλάκες Πυργιώτες, γαμώ τον Πύργο σας!"


Ε μα καρφωθήκατε και σεις! Έπρεπε να φύγετε κρυφά με ανασηκωμένους τους γιακάδες!


oliver_twisted said:


> από έναν Νεάντερνταλ


Ορίστε μας, τώρα ποιος θίγει τις μειονότητες με ειδικές ανάγκες; Ε; Ε; 

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, δεν σηκώνει κάτι αυτό; Μια καταγγελία βρε αδελφέ; Έστω μια επιστολή στη διεύθυνση των ΚΤΕΛ, στο δήμο Αθηναίων, κάπου;


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, δεν σηκώνει κάτι αυτό; Μια καταγγελία βρε αδελφέ; Έστω μια επιστολή στη διεύθυνση των ΚΤΕΛ, στο δήμο Αθηναίων, κάπου;



Έστω για να ξαναβάλουν κάποιο όργανο να ελέγχει ότι τηρείται η σειρά (αλλά να μην το διαλέγουν από τους φίλους γνωστού ακροδεξιού φορέα).


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2013)

Πάντως ο τίτλος είναι λίγο παραπλανητικός (αλλά τη δουλειά του του την κάνει, με την μία κλίκαρα): Τα ίδια συμβαίνουν και σε άλλους σταθμούς, δεν είναι θέμα μαφίας του Κηφισού και μόνο.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, χίλια δίκια στην Όλι, και βλέπω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτε από τα χρόνια που είχα κάνει την διαδρομή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κηφισός Μοναστηράκι - Ομόνοια.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 22, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Πάντως ο τίτλος είναι λίγο παραπλανητικός (αλλά τη δουλειά του του την κάνει, με την μία κλίκαρα): Τα ίδια συμβαίνουν και σε άλλους σταθμούς, δεν είναι θέμα μαφίας του Κηφισού και μόνο.


Στον σταθμό Λαρίσης, πριν από μερικά χρόνια, ταξιτζής είχε μαχαιρώσει συνάδελφό του που δεν σεβάστηκε την ιεραρχία (= τόλμησε να του πει ότι έχει τρία άτομα στο ταξί, δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένει και τον τέταρτο). Έκτοτε, μη δικτυωμένοι ταξιτζήδες απέφευγαν συστηματικά τη συγκεκριμένη πιάτσα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 22, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Πάντως ο τίτλος είναι λίγο παραπλανητικός (αλλά τη δουλειά του του την κάνει, με την μία κλίκαρα) [...]



Χεχε, όντως, έχω μια έφεση προς το δραματικό...Κάνω για τιτλατζού (μπλιάχ λέξη), ε;; :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2013)

Μα και πολλές φορές υπάρχουν όργανα που κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια (προσέξτε στο περιστατικό που λινκάρω πως _υπήρχαν ήδη_ δύο αστυνομικοί στον Κηφισό ενώ γίνονταν οι παρανομίες): http://taxi-agency.com/site/index.p...atid=25:2010-04-29-19-47-35&Itemid=37&lang=us


----------

